# found a small 30's era dump in the woods



## RCO (Apr 3, 2021)

funny we were talking about how you could literally find bottles lying in the woods a few weeks back and yesterday I found a small dump site by chance in the woods here . was walking and saw bottles poking thru the leaves and an old metal pail .

found it along a small highway near a lake , a wooded area with nothing nearby and which didn't really appear that interesting . suppose this dump could be from a nearby house or summer cottage /campsite maybe ? or a random roadway dumping . 

it appears to be from the 30's era , haven't found any local soda bottles or milk jugs yet . a lot of condiments and jars so far . 

several brands of ketchup ( Heinz , Clarks , CC co ) , some various jars , one light purple , green . a screwtop Watkins bottle , some plain druggists . 

an odd Catsup bottle for Tiger Catsup which looks like a beer bottle ( online a post says it dates from 1927-37 ) and from Canada

only 1 soda bottle so far a large 30 oz clear " Canada dry " bottle

sorry due to lighting some of the pictures didn't turn out that well  , will go back sometime next week to find items I missed as still more there


----------



## RCO (Apr 3, 2021)

some more pictures of the jars and other bottles i cleaned and embossing on the tiger catsup bottle 

the 2nd jar on right is a " Horlicks Malted Milk " from Racine Wisconsin / England " embossing on it 

also found a 2nd tiger catsup bottle but it was broken


----------



## Csa (Apr 3, 2021)

That catsup is cool. Looks like a lot of food jars. Any milk bottles or mason jars??


----------



## RCO (Apr 4, 2021)

Csa said:


> That catsup is cool. Looks like a lot of food jars. Any milk bottles or mason jars??



just the jars that are posted , are the ones I've found there so far 

no sign of any local milk jugs yet but considering the time period of dump its possible one could be there 

seems like a household dump , a lot of condiments and such but its near a lake and more seasonal area so not really sure where its from , not that big so I don't think they dumped there for that long 

but is still more bottles buried in the ground so not sure what else is there


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks like good potential! Could be some nice late throws from the 1800s in there too!


----------



## RCO (Apr 4, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Looks like good potential! Could be some nice late throws from the 1800s in there too!


 
I don't think anything is that old , unless any of the jars are much older than I realised ?

pretty sure its a household dump not a summer camp or cotttage , is some older farms nearby , well you pass them on the highway just before you reach it , so perhaps it came from one of them years ago


----------



## RCO (Apr 4, 2021)

I went back but made the mistake of digging during the long weekend , way too busy here during such times , lots of cars parked in odd places ( a lot of people from the city come here on long weekends so its way busier than normal )   , people on the road wondering what I was doing , will go back when its quieter

so I mostly just cleaned up my mess from the other day and went home after digging a little bit more but found little of interest , could still be other stuff there . I haven't dug it all out and some areas with bottles still or I suspect is

was a French's mustard jar with a  date on bottom of 1927 . also a broken green tea pot made by Hall in USA


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 4, 2021)

RCO said:


> I went back but made the mistake of digging during the long weekend , way too busy here during such times , lots of cars parked in odd places ( a lot of people from the city come here on long weekends so its way busier than normal )   , people on the road wondering what I was doing , will go back when its quieter
> 
> so I mostly just cleaned up my mess from the other day and went home after digging a little bit more but found little of interest , could still be other stuff there . I haven't dug it all out and some areas with bottles still or I suspect is
> 
> ...


Cool French's jar! I found one of those at the same dump I found that unidentified local bottle at that we were talking about earlier. I know those jars aren't much but I actually am using mine to store old coins I have found coin roll hunting before I put them into cases.


----------



## RCO (Apr 4, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Cool French's jar! I found one of those at the same dump I found that unidentified local bottle at that we were talking about earlier. I know those jars aren't much but I actually am using mine to store old coins I have found coin roll hunting before I put them into cases.



lots of condiments in this dump , which was why it seems to be a household dump

I have a glass jar that I use to store old pennies in , I wondered if the dump or area nearby might contain any old coins from the 30's as we know there was people in the area back then but maybe not that likely


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> I don't think anything is that old , unless any of the jars are much older than I realised ?
> 
> pretty sure its a household dump not a summer camp or cotttage , is some older farms nearby , well you pass them on the highway just before you reach it , so perhaps it came from one of them years ago


The Horlicks and the two jars beside it are like 1910s era.


----------



## RCO (Apr 5, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> The Horlicks and the two jars beside it are like 1910s era.



had though those 2 jars were earlier than the 1930's as they weren't screw top , wasn't that familiar with the Horlicks malted Milk or sure what year it was from 

if this stuff came from an old farm it make sense there'd be some older items tossed it


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> had though those 2 jars were earlier than the 1930's as they weren't screw top , wasn't that familiar with the Horlicks malted Milk or sure what year it was from
> 
> if this stuff came from an old farm it make sense there'd be some older items tossed it


Aqua Horlicks are usually older than the clear ones and the jar to the left looks to be turning SCA so that one is definitely early.


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2021)

other day came across another small dumping in the woods , not in the same spot but off a small highway in that area . 

though it might of been bigger but only seemed to contain a few bottles , mainly green and clear beer bottles from 40's or 50's ?  , also a couple amber jars .  mostly broken other than 1 clear beer bottle and amber jar


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 9, 2021)

RCO said:


> funny we were talking about how you could literally find bottles lying in the woods a few weeks back and yesterday I found a small dump site by chance in the woods here . was walking and saw bottles poking thru the leaves and an old metal pail .
> 
> found it along a small highway near a lake , a wooded area with nothing nearby and which didn't really appear that interesting . suppose this dump could be from a nearby house or summer cottage /campsite maybe ? or a random roadway dumping .
> 
> ...



Nice find. Ever notice how honey bottles never change. They are the same thing today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Nice find. Ever notice how honey bottles never change. They are the same thing today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



which jar was for honey ? I never noticed that's what it was for


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 12, 2021)

RCO said:


> which jar was for honey ? I never noticed that's what it was for



I think you had two in there, they are a round to a flattened oval up from the base. Screw thread top and sometimes with gentle rings around the upper shoulder. If you know honey, you spot those immediately. I sure spotted that horlicks, I chuckled as you mentioned it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2021)

finally made it back to this small dump but didn't really find much of interest . mostly a lot of condiments and glass jars , a clear beer bottle ? or ketchup similar to other I found there but no embossing

neat pouring glass but its broken , a liquor bottle for BC distillers , no sign of any soda's 

also poked around at a nearby dumping I found last year which is nearby but found even less there , kind of wet to dig , found some broken liquor/ beer bottles , some cups , a broken coca cola with a date of 38 on bottom


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 19, 2021)

RCO said:


> other day came across another small dumping in the woods , not in the same spot but off a small highway in that area .
> 
> though it might of been bigger but only seemed to contain a few bottles , mainly green and clear beer bottles from 40's or 50's ?  , also a couple amber jars .  mostly broken other than 1 clear beer bottle and amber jar
> 
> View attachment 223063View attachment 223065


The glass looks quite thick on those green beers, I would think more like 20's or 30's on those.


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> The glass looks quite thick on those green beers, I would think more like 20's or 30's on those.



not sure there that old , green bottles that size were used for beer here in the 40's > 50's . 

also seen them used for a local ginger ale too , they used that bottle and put a paper label on it


----------

